# Verbindungsabbau mit NETLink PRO



## thompo (7 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe siemensplctoolboxlib-83035 aus dem Netz heruntergeladen.
Die Bibo bzw. die Projekte funktionieren gut. 

Mein Problem ist der Verbindungsabbau mit einem Netlink PRO Gerät.
Das Trennen funktioniert mal und wieder nicht.

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 September 2011)

Was geht denn genau nicht? Woher weist du das der NL noch verbunden ist? Neuste Netlink Treiber? FW des Netlink aktuell?


----------



## thompo (8 September 2011)

Wenn ich mich nach dem trennen wieder verbinden wil geht das halt nicht.
Auf dem NETLink PRO ist die FW 1.56

Und die LED (Connect) gejt halt auch nicht nach dem trennen aus.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 September 2011)

thompo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nach dem trennen wieder verbinden wil geht das halt nicht.
> Auf dem NETLink PRO ist die FW 1.56
> 
> Und die LED (Connect) gejt halt auch nicht nach dem trennen aus.



Hast du es mal auch mit den Beispielprogrammen bei libnodave probiert, ob es ein problem meiner dll ist, oder ob es an libnodave liegt?

Gibt es das Problem auch wenn du S7Online mit dem Netlink Pro benutzt?


----------



## thompo (8 September 2011)

Das Excel VB Beispielprogramm für libnodave funktioniert. Da klappt das mit dem Verbindungsabbau.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 September 2011)

thompo schrieb:


> Das Excel VB Beispielprogramm für libnodave funktioniert. Da klappt das mit dem Verbindungsabbau.



Zeig mal deinen Code der nicht richtig geht...


----------



## thompo (8 September 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Zeig mal deinen Code der nicht richtig geht...



ich nutze die Dispose Funktion aus ihrem Projekt:

       public void Dispose()
        {
            DP("Dispose start!");
            Connected = false;
            if (_NeedDispose)
            {
                _NeedDispose = false;
                if (_dc != null)
                {
                    _dc.disconnectPLC();
                    //Thread.Sleep(2000);
                    DP("Dispose disconnectPLC fertig!");
                    _dc = null;
                }
                if (_di != null)
                {
                    _di.disconnectAdapter();
                    //Thread.Sleep(2000);
                    DP("Dispose disconnectAdapter fertig!");
                    _di = null;
                }
                    switch (_configuration.ConnectionType)
                    {
                        case 1:
                        case 2:
                        case 3:
                        case 4:
                        case 10:
                            libnodave.closePort(_fds.rfd);
                            break;
                        case 50:
                            libnodave.closeS7online(_fds.rfd);
                            break;
                        case 122:
                        case 123:
                        case 124:
                        case 223:
                        case 224:
                        case 230:
                        case 231:
                            //Thread.Sleep(10000);
                            libnodave.closeSocket(_fds.rfd);
                            DP("Dispose closeSocket fertig!");
                            break;
                    }
            }
             DP("Dispose end!");
        }


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 September 2011)

Meinen Code hab Ich....
Zeig mal etwas von deinem, vielleicht ist da was falsch (dort wo du Ihn aufrufst!)

Funktioniert der abbau in meinen Configurations Fenster, wenn du auf Test Verbindung klickst?


----------



## thompo (8 September 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Meinen Code hab Ich....
> Zeig mal etwas von deinem, vielleicht ist da was falsch (dort wo du Ihn aufrufst!)
> 
> Funktioniert der abbau in meinen Configurations Fenster, wenn du auf Test Verbindung klickst?



Die Verbindung wird bei deinem Verbindungstest aufgebaut aber nicht wieder abgebaut.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 September 2011)

*Hmmm....*

Hmmm... Das ist mir jetzt nicht klar... Kannst du mir eine Wireshark Aufzeichnung von meinem Aufbau und Abbau (der nicht funktioniert) zukommen lassen, und eine Aufzeichnung von libnodave über Excel (da wos geht).

Und funkt es denn mit S7Online und Nutzung des Netlink Treibers?


----------



## thompo (8 September 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hmmm... Das ist mir jetzt nicht klar... Kannst du mir eine Wireshark Aufzeichnung von meinem Aufbau und Abbau (der nicht funktioniert) zukommen lassen, und eine Aufzeichnung von libnodave über Excel (da wos geht).
> 
> Und funkt es denn mit S7Online und Nutzung des Netlink Treibers?



Hier sind die Wireshark Aufzeichnungen. 
S7Online funktioniert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 September 2011)

*Mhmmm*

Ich schau mirs nächste Woche mal an, ob Ich was finde...


----------

